# replacement coilover springs



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

My question is if I can replace the springs within my exeisting coilovers, or where I can even get some to replace mine, and if I can what are a good spring rate for ride comfort, and handlng, etc. right now my ride is bumpy as hell, everytime I drive I bruise my kidneys


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Measure the internal diameter of the springs you have. (since you do not mention brand of the coilovers I assume they are "no-name".)

If they are 2.25 inches or 2.5 inches (internal diameter) you can get of-the-self Eibach ERS or Hypercois in any rate/dimension you may wish.

As for rate: 275lbs/inch front and 200 lbs/inch rear are a nice starting point for comfort and performance. Anything higher you loose in comfort. Anything lower in performance.

However, make suree your struts and shocks (stock?) have enough damping to manage the stiffer springs suggested.

Chris


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I believe 200 lb/in is too stiff for the light ass-end of a Sentra. I think 250/150 would be a pretty sweet combination as long as you don't do any track work other than autocross.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

do you know where I would order those springs? they will fit I just don't know where to look to find them, thanks for any help


----------

